# USP Motorsports presents | FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion SALE!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Motorsports presents | USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion!!*

USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion

The balance shafts in the 2.0T FSI engine are prone to failure. Replacing them can cost upwards of $1800. The USP oil pump conversion will eliminate your factory balance shaft and oil pump assembly and replace it with the larger 1.8T oil pump. The 1.8T oil pump offers several benefits including less weight than the OEM FSI pump, eliminates the factory balance shafts, and increases the oil capacity of the motor. The factory oil pump/balance shaft assembly is bulky, by removing it and replacing it with the 1.8T pump the factory oil pan's capacity increases to about 6 quarts of oil.

Includes:
- Oil Pump
- Oil pickup tube
- Oil pump chain
- Oil pump tensioner
- Oil pump bolts
- Oil pan baffle
- Crankshaft gear

Application Guide:
VW MK5 Jetta/GTI 2.0T FSI
VW MK6 Golf .:R
Audi A3 2.0T FSI
Audi MKII TT 2.0T FSI

USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion *$449.10*

CLICK HERE to order!!

Till the end of the month please enjoy a speacial introductory price on USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion by using coupon code "PUMPCOV". 



























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*USP Motorsports presents | USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion!!B]

USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion $449.10

CLICK HERE to order!!

Till the end of the month please enjoy a speacial introductory price on USP FSI to 1.8T Oil Pump Conversion by using coupon code "PUMPCOV". 

CLICK HERE to order!!

Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or PM me!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope you guys are enjoying your weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders - all PMs replied!


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

have you guys tested this? since you need crank sprocket too since chain pitch is not the same, then biggest issue we saw was the block oil return does not go back into oil pump.. wich is why we did not do it 5 months ago.. yes it bolts up but can't see it happening


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

xtremvw3 said:


> have you guys tested this? since you need crank sprocket too since chain pitch is not the same, then biggest issue we saw was the block oil return does not go back into oil pump.. wich is why we did not do it 5 months ago.. yes it bolts up but can't see it happening


 We actually had this set up on a car three years ago with no issues - the car is still running to date with this set up. 

Thanks, 
Phil


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok great just did not look right. but glad its good


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone done a write-up on the install yet? I've got a pretty good idea of what all is involved, but I like to go over the process a few times before purchasing and installing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders! Happy Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it Friday yet?!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Not including the oil filter housing?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Not including the oil filter housing?


Its not needed so we dont include it.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Its not needed so we dont include it.


Why do you say it's not needed? On the FSI the check valves are located in the pump, and the 1.8T, they're in the filter housing, are you not having oil pressure issues with your car?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Why do you say it's not needed? On the FSI the check valves are located in the pump, and the 1.8T, they're in the filter housing, are you not having oil pressure issues with your car?


Are you talking about a check valve or a pressure relief valve? 

The 1.8T has a pressure relief valve on the housing and on the pump while the FSI has it only on the pump.


----------



## murph81 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can I fit a 1.8T shallow sump to my TFSI engine with this kit?

I have fitted aTFSI engine into my MK1 Golf and the standard sump is very low.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

murph81 said:


> Can I fit a 1.8T shallow sump to my TFSI engine with this kit?
> 
> I have fitted aTFSI engine into my MK1 Golf and the standard sump is very low.


I cant say we have ever tried. 

Do you have a specific part number we can check and see if it works? 

Phil


----------

